# Can 5' RBPs breed?



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Althought many recommend putting atleast 3 in one aquarium, I only have 2 5' RBP. VERY rarley do they nip on each other, but they threaten each other often (By posing strong, etc.), regardless they are always together and doing those circle dances and they're tails touching. Yesterday at night the male turned coal black, that was right after I did a water change that same day.

Do you guys think this is enough evidence that they're "doing it" and that there is the possibility that they might be breeding? I designed a cave made with plants for them in one corner, they seem to stay there long periods of time.

Your thoughts on this..


----------



## caribes? (Mar 6, 2003)

seems like it...are they building a nest? are their tails up high?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just wondering: how do you know the one that turned black is a male?
And what is your tank size?

I'm not sure if reds can be sexually mature at 5" (if yours are indeed 5 ft, please PLEASE show us some pics...







), and the behaviour you described sounds pretty much like common rivalry and bickering...
Fish becoming more active, or showing behaviour other than usual, is quite common after a water change, so don't think too much of it... :smile:


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I know the male because without feeding them for 3 days his belly is flat, really flat and horizontal. But the female, also after 3 days of no feeding, her belly is firm and round, not horizontal at all. And they are the same type because they were bred from same parents, as I have been told by lfs.

My tank size is 40G tall, with 30" width. Btw sorry I meant 5" as inches not feet. Yes, their tails are up high and sometimes to the side when the do that dancing. They can't really build a nest because the gravel I use are 1"-1.5" inche rocks, but that cave I created seems to be their favourite spot, maybe they consider that as their nest?

Man if they really breed at that size, 5", I would be the happiest person!! Having my first P experience end with breeding, and so soon.

I would appreciate more thoughts on this,

Kouma


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

kouma said:


> I would appreciate more thoughts on this


Best advise I can give you is reading *this thread*








It covers the whole 9 yards, from pre-breeding behaviour to getting rid of the babies...


----------



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

I my self to have a 40 gl tank but its a long. It has been my expierence that fish like to swim bac and forth more than up and down, but that i guess was the pet store guys opinion.I have 5 red bellies in mine of all sizes the biggest 2 r 4 and a 1/2 inches long roughly.Sounds like ur fish r not at the right size to breed yet, but stanger things have happened.I would say that u havin just 2 ps in that tank should b ample room for them to breed in, depending on there surroundings and, how warm u keep the bowl. they like it from any where to 83 degrees f. to 88 degrees f., and even when my bowl goes out of range they seem not to mind at all/I just currently added a powerhead fully submergeds under the water and they really really enjoy swimming in it when the light go off and when they r on sometimes.I got that i idea from judazz.Ive herd of just two spawing ps breeding in a 29 gallon tank, so u should b fine, just give it time and dont rush it.U GOTTA LET ME KNOW ON YOUR PROGRESS KEEP ME POSTED, US BEING TO OF THE SAME SIZE TANK USERS AND ALL. THANKS TRILLYEN. P.S. I WOULDNT LISTEN TO ANY ONE OR LET ANY ONE THAT SAYS U NEED A BIGGER TANK TO BREED GET UR HOPES ALL DOWN, ITS ALWAYS A GOOD IDEA TO GO BIGGER, BUT NOT A HALF TOO, OR MUST.Do u have a smaller tank to put the off spring in, i would highly recommend that, and make the tank just like the mother tank from which they are takin out of.Also use a sponge filter.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks for the reply, I also have a 40 gal Tal, with 30" width. Their environment is designed in a way to produce protection and damn they love it. They go between, above, and under the plants and both would hide there long periods of time. I have heard P's like to stick to the bottom and only swim from side to side, but mine swim all over the place they hang at the very top of the water level, in the middle, at the bottom, etc. They also swim up and down, and side ways everywhere. Here is the pic of how my tank is setup.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

opps, there we go!


----------



## Trillyen (Sep 2, 2003)

Wow thats a great tank, and i dont think u should have any trouble with them breeding in that.Arent those big rocks kinda hard to clean though?Keep me posted on and if they spawn cause if they do it in yours i know they will do it in mine friend talk to u later.


----------

